# He's GROWING!



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

So we've been really busy moving and things but today while we had our daily little play with Addo, my boyfriend and I took some pictures of him doing silly things. He's getting so big now!












Grr










Scratchy head!


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

Ah! He's humungous!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Hahahah. But he's so BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

He is so beautiful >_> <_< *ratnaps* XD


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

oh, wow a perfectly marked husky! they're so beautiful and so hard to find. where did you get your big boy from?


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

We got him from a little petshop in Portsmouth. He was the only boy in the litter


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*He is gorgeous!!!! becareful I'm going to find out where you live and steal him lol.*


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Wow....he is gorgeous! I'm with Nazarath....WATCH OUT! lol JK

How old is he? He si very cute


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

is he from Fur feathers and fins????? i love that store...and roy!


----------



## aqualaureena (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, I've never seen a rat that before!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I love his colouring, he's a gorgeous boy! 

Does he have a rat-friend?


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

It's just him at the moment as we're home all day and he usually chills out with us. He's a cheerful chappy though. We move into our new bigger house soon and will consider getting him a little buddy! But for now he's happy and has us as his rat-friends


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Heeeeeeeeeee ^_^


Thanks


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

big and beautiful rattie


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

I do wonder how much bigger he'll get... He's about 10 weeks old now or something


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2007)

What a huge rat, he's really awesome... love the coloring, and hey, I never knew rats were compatible with SUPER STEEP SLOPES! xD I guess he was holding on for dear life with his claws.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]He's....so....pretty....
@[email protected][/align]


----------



## addicted2ratz (Jul 15, 2007)

Very handsome boy!!!!


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Cute! I think he looks like a white faced possum (I love possum so take that as a complement)! In the first picture he looks like he's smiling! Hm... maybe that's why they really call them huskies! lol.


----------

